# Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins



## Freakless08 (31. Januar 2018)

*Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Ein Bitcoin-"Millionär" hat den Pineapple Fund gegründet.
Auf der Webseite beschreibt sich die anonym bleibende Person als einer, der unter den Top 250, der am meisten Bitcoins besitzt.

Nun hat die Person angefangen ihre 5057 Bitcoins, umgerechnet ca. ~$86 Millionen USD, an wohltätige Zwecke zu spenden.
Darunter gehören "Greensteps", "Charity:Water", "Hearts&Home for Refugees", "Hope - Open Medicine Foundation" und viele andere.
Auch Initativen wie die "Free Software Foundation", die "Electronic Frontier Foundation", das "Internet Archive" und weiter sind in der Liste.
Bisher wurden insgesamt umgerechnet "$35.900.000" an 41 wohltätige Gemeinschaften gespendet. Diese Spenden lassen sich alle mit einer Transaktionsnummer auch nachverfolgen und belegen.

Webseite : Pineapple Fund
Anfänglicher Reddit Post : I'm donating 5057 BTC to charitable causes! Introducing The Pineapple Fund : Bitcoin


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Respekt, wenn das echt stimmt ziehe ich meinen Hut vor diesem Menschen, gute Sache 

Alleine schon der Satz ist einfach nur Gold wert:
"because once you have enough money, money doesn't matter"


----------



## Krolgosh (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Eigentlich das einzig Positive was ich selbst bisher mit Bitcoins/Mining in Verbindung bringen kann. 

Super Sache!


----------



## JaniZz (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Das gibt der mining Sache einen Sinn! 

Das ist so,  als würde die EZB Geld drucken und an arme verteilen. 

Finde ich gut.
Wenn jeder superreiche so denken würde....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Finde ich gut.
> Wenn jeder superreiche so denken würde....



Die meisten Superreichen glauben leider, dass sie das "verdient" haben. Zwischen Verdienen und Bekommen (von obszönen Summen) liegt jedoch ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Seit dem diese Psycho Kohle in aller Munde ist ist wirklich der 1. und wohl einzigste Lichtblick den man bisher lesen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die meisten Superreichen glauben leider, dass sie das "verdient" haben.


Auch als Superreicher kann der Fall ziemlich tief werden, siehe Schlecker, Schickedanz (Quelle), Schneider (Bau)...
Anstatt auf freiwillige und oft dubiose Stiftungen zu setzen, würde eine einfache Vermögenssteuer und eine 
sinnvolle Besteuerung von ausgezahlten Firmengewinnen die Situation merklich entspannen. 

Alleine schon eine steuerliche Begrenzung des anrechenbaren Maximaleinkommens von Angestellten oder
 Firmeninhabern wäre hilfreich, z.B. mit der Obergrenze von einer Million Euro pro Jahr. Höhe Gehälter oder
Privatentnahmen sollten weiterhin möglich sein, aber bitte nicht mit steuerlicher Anrechenbarkeit, also 
mit ca, 50% Kosten für die Allgemeinheit. Es gäbe viele sehr einfache Mittel, wenn wir denn eine soziale 
Gerechtigkeit herstellen wollten. Aber wer will das in diesem Land, in dem übelste Populisten massiven Zulauf
 bekommen, in deren Programm allerlei Stumpfsinn steht, aber keine Zeile über soziale Gerechtigkeit. 

Ich finde es sehr angenehm, dass der Bitcoin Millionär spendet. Warum, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, solange
mit dem Geld sinnvolles gemacht werden kann. Und alles ist sinnvoller, als für Abermillionen Kunstwerke im
Tresor verschwinden zu lassen, die nächsten 100m Yacht zu bauen oder den 17 Ferrari in die Garage zu stellen.


----------



## leaderwhite (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

sehr nice!


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Finde ich gut, das hier jemand sein bitcoin gleuck mit anderen hilfsbedürftigen teilt.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Ihr vergesst einfach, einer muss ja die Zeche zahlen,

wenn einer den Reibach macht, hat er doch zig andere beschissen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Warum muss er andere beschissen haben, er hat sicherlich keine Kaffeefahrten für Senioren gestaltet. Es mag vielleicht ein wenig dubios erscheinen aber als " early Bird " war es doch noch recht leicht Coins zu sammeln


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Wenn die Spenden tatsächlich fliesen Respekt davor. 

Für gewöhnlich stecken ja nur Steuerspar-Mauscheleien hinter solchen Aktionen...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Rolk schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich stecken ja nur Steuerspar-Mauscheleien hinter solchen Aktionen...



Nö, ich würde sowas in den Bereich der organisierten Kriminalität einstufen


----------



## amdahl (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Wie schnell sich doch das Fähnchen dreht. Eben noch ist die ganze Krypto-Abzocke der Untergang der Menschheit, eine Blase kurz vor dem Platzen... und hier wird gefeiert dass jemand sein ach so wertloses Krypto-Vermögen an gemeinnützige Organisationen spendet. Sind schließlich nur Einsen und Nullen, kein Geld. PCGH-Forum: entscheide dich.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wie schnell sich doch das Fähnchen dreht. Eben noch ist die ganze Krypto-Abzocke der Untergang der Menschheit, eine Blase kurz vor dem Platzen... und hier wird gefeiert dass jemand sein ach so wertloses Krypto-Vermögen an gemeinnützige Organisationen spendet. Sind schließlich nur Einsen und Nullen, kein Geld. PCGH-Forum: entscheide dich.



Ja sicher, die Ersten machen nun mal einen Deal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gäbe viele sehr einfache Mittel, wenn wir denn eine soziale
> Gerechtigkeit herstellen wollten.



Während ich dir generell und von Herzen zustimme, liegt in diesem Teil leider das Problem einer globalisierten Welt und des freien Handels. Drehst du die Schrauben zu fest, verschwinden die Superreichen (tun ja heut schon genug) in die Schweiz oder nach Übersee. Zumindest mit ihrem Hauptwohnsitz. Leisten können sie sich's ja.

Um deine (guten!) Ideen/Vorschläge umzusetzen, braucht's internationale Koordination, um solche Fluchtziele zu schließen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Während ich dir generell und von Herzen zustimme, liegt in diesem Teil leider das Problem einer globalisierten Welt und des freien Handels. Drehst du die Schrauben zu fest, verschwinden die Superreichen (tun ja heut schon genug) in die Schweiz oder nach Übersee. Zumindest mit ihrem Hauptwohnsitz. Leisten können sie sich's ja.


Sie bringen uns hier aber auch nichts, weil sie Ihr Geld weit verstreut in der Welt ausgeben und nicht im Land investieren, was ihre Aufgabe wäre.

Es sind die kleinen Ansätze, die massiv helfen, wie z.B. der kostenlose Nahverkehr, ein Grundeinkommen, etc. Das mag teuer wirken, bei genauer
Berechnung ist es das nicht. Erbschaftssteuern sind ebenso ein gutes Mittel. Die oberen 45 Familien werden wir nicht erreichen, wenn wir aber die
oberen 10.000 um wenige Prozent ihres Vermögens bringen, bemerkt das niemand wirklich und am unteren Ende ist damit so viel zu machen.
50,-€ für ein paar Bücher oder einen alten Laptop sind für die Kinder, die ich umsonst ein wenig aufschlaue, immer schon ein riesen Geschenk.

Die Superreichen werden ihre deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit ganz sicher nicht aufgeben, denn Sicherheit ist gerade als Vermögender ein unglaublich
wertvolles Gut. Wo soll man denn hin, wenn man Hamburg liebt? Die so oft beschworene sofortige Flucht ist weniger Wahrscheinlich, als viele
denken. Außerdem beginnt es ab 200.000,-€ Jahreseinkommen, dass man mit höherer Gesamtbesteuerung insgesamt unten entlasten kann. Und
 von der Gruppe haben wir ziemlich viele und immer mehr. Schau Dir die Entwicklung des Spitzensteursatzes über die letzten zwanzig Jahre an,
dazu muss man den Wegfall der Vermögenssteuer berücksichtigen, sowie erheblich höhere Freibeträge im Erbschaftsfall
Spitzensteuersatz und Eingangssteuersatz in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik


----------



## Ericius (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Ziel darf nicht sein die reichen Ärmer zu machen, es sollte darum gehen die Armen reicher zu machen und alle auf das Wohlstandslevel zu bringen, welches manche jetzt schon haben. Dann hat "Geld regiert die Welt" sich auch direkt mit erledigt. Die Weltgemeinschaft muss sich im Zuge der Automatisierung und Digitalisierung eh was einfallen lassen. Cryptowährungen und Blockchain können dabei sicherlich hilfreich sein  Und gut für die Umwelt ist es auch noch :o
Speicher und Blockchain stabilisieren das Stromnetz


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die meisten Superreichen glauben leider, dass sie das "verdient" haben. Zwischen Verdienen und Bekommen (von obszönen Summen) liegt jedoch ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Als Superreicher ist mir fast mein Monokel runter gefallen! Welch eine Frechheit vom gemeinen Pöbel! Wir (Super-Ultra-Reiche) verbitten  uns in Zukunft solche Beiträge. Ich muss jetzt los, um mit meinem Privathelikopter vom aussterben bedrohte Arten zu jagen. Cheerio


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Um deine (guten!) Ideen/Vorschläge umzusetzen, braucht's internationale Koordination, um solche Fluchtziele zu schließen.



Genau darin liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer,

habt ihr schon mal überlegt, warum Steueroasen meistens in kleinen Gebieten/Staaten liegen,
wieviele denn davon in der Karibik?

Industrie gibts da eh keine, also muss die Kohle irgendwie anders her 

Caymand Islands, Aruba, Barbados usw.
schön, den ganzen Tag die Beine hochlegen,

und diese Kleinstaaten verdienen ihr Geld dadurch, dass alle möglichen 
kriminellen Organisationen ihr Geld dort waschen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Caymand Islands, Aruba, Barbados usw.
> schön, den ganzen Tag die Beine hochlegen,


Und nach wievielen Tagen reicht es, die Füße hochzulegen? Wo sind doch gleich die bedeutende Opernhäuse,
wo die Architektonischen Besonderheiten und wo die interessanten Menschen? Auf Caymont Islands? Neeee


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nach wievielen Tagen reicht es, die Füße hochzulegen? Wo sind doch gleich die bedeutende Opernhäuse,
> wo die Architektonischen Besonderheiten und wo die interessanten Menschen? Auf Caymont Islands? Neeee



Wenn ich das Kapital hätte,

würde ich doch auch nicht mehr schindern gehen,

davon träumt doch jeder,

nur die wenigsten packen es


----------



## Grestorn (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum muss er andere beschissen haben, er hat sicherlich keine Kaffeefahrten für Senioren gestaltet. Es mag vielleicht ein wenig dubios erscheinen aber als " early Bird " war es doch noch recht leicht Coins zu sammeln



Überleg mal kurz, woher die 38 Millionen Dollar am Ende des Tages herkommen, die er jetzt gespendet hat...


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Überleg mal kurz, woher die 38 Millionen Dollar am Ende des Tages herkommen, die er jetzt gespendet hat...



Und warum hat er sie gespendet?


----------



## Grestorn (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Und warum hat er sie gespendet?



Tja, vermutlich weil er nicht geldgeil ist. Was nichts daran ändert, dass er das Geld spendet, das andere in der Hoffnung, den großen Reibach zu machen, in Bitcoins investiert haben...


----------



## Taskmaster (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Während ich dir generell und von Herzen zustimme, liegt in diesem Teil leider das Problem einer globalisierten Welt und des freien Handels. Drehst du die Schrauben zu fest, verschwinden die Superreichen (tun ja heut schon genug) in die Schweiz oder nach Übersee. Zumindest mit ihrem Hauptwohnsitz. Leisten können sie sich's ja.
> 
> Um deine (guten!) Ideen/Vorschläge umzusetzen, braucht's internationale Koordination, um solche Fluchtziele zu schließen.



Gäbe es längst, will nur niemand durchsetzen. Ein Beispiel: schauen wir mal in die USA. Jeder US-Staatsbürger ist per se US-steuerpflichtig und muss eine Steuererklärung abgeben. Egal wo auf der Welt er/sie sich aufhält, es ist Pflicht. Nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen und mit einer gesonderten Genehmigung können Steuerzahlungen gemindert oder auch erlassen werden, aber dazu muss einiges an Nachweisen erbracht werden. Der einzige wirkliche Weg, dem zu entkommen, ist die Aufgabe der US-Staatsbürgerschaft. 
Das kann man aber nicht so einfach. Es wird genau geprüft, ob es sich nicht um eine Steuerflucht handelt.

Wenn das Vermögen einen gewissen Wert überschreitet oder man die verlangten Unterlagen nicht einreicht, greift eine sogenannte "Exit Tax" (gibt es in dieser Form übrigens nur in den USA und Eritrea) und die ist mörderisch, da quasi Pi mal Daumen 30% von dem abgegeben werden muss, was man am am Tag der offiziellen Ausbürgerung besitzt (und da wird alles eingerechnet, auch Immobilien, Firmenanteile, etc. pp.).


----------



## Amigo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Eigentlich das einzig Positive was ich selbst bisher mit Bitcoins/Mining in Verbindung bringen kann.
> 
> Super Sache!


6 - setzen! 



> "because once you have enough money, money doesn't matter"


Wie wahr, sehen leider nicht alle so...


----------



## BigBubby (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Es ist relativ egal, ob man ein Steuersystem wie die USA oder Deutschland hat. Auch beim amerikanischen Steuersystem gibt es genügend Lücken im System, damit man nicht ganz so viele Steuern zahlen muss.

Eine Umverteilung ist auch nicht der richtige Weg, denn zum einen würde es einem Teil etwas nehmen, was sie sich erwirtschaftet haben und häufig auch nutzen, um deren Werk aufrecht zu erhalten und auf der anderen Seite würde der andere Teil deshalb nicht mehr leisten oder besser bezahlt werden. Das Grundniveau der Bezahlung muss steigen. Dieses geht aber nur, wenn auch jeder bereit ist mehr für Dienstleistungen, Lebensmittel und andere Güter zu zahlen. Wie sonst soll z.B. ein "einfacher" Arbeiter mehr Lohn erhalten können, wenn der Firmenchef die Produkte nicht teurer machen kann, da er sie sonst nicht verkauft bekommt. (Auch mit ein Grund, weshalb eine Automatisierung in Deutschland für eine Verbesserung der Lebensbedingungen führen wird und nicht zur Massenarbeitslosigkeit)
Auch muss bedacht werden, dass jemand mit Vermögen nicht zwingend jemand mit viel (nutzlosen) Geld ist. Vermögen ist oft in Form von Gebäuden, Werkzeugen, Geräten etc vorhanden und dieses gibt erst die Möglichkeit, dass andere daran arbeiten können und damit wiederum Geld verdienen. Ein gewisser Teil an Geld muss auch zur Sicherheit des eigenen Unternehmens zurückgehalten werden, denn auch ein Chef sagt seinen Leuten ungern, dass wegen schlechter wirtschaftl. Lage kein Lohn gezahlt werden kann, sondern nimmt dafür solche Rücklagen oder verwendet sie, um ein Unternehmen weiter zu entwickeln. Das sind nicht nur welche die in ihren Geldspeichern schlafen...
(Natürlich gibt es auch Fälle von vererbten Reichtum, aber solcher Reichtum vergeht idR von alleine, wenn der Erbe damit nicht wirtschaften kann und wenn er damit wirtschaftet gibt er damit wiederum auch der Gesellschaft etwas zurück).

Das Thema ist unendlich komplex und lässt sich nicht mit einfachen Phrasen der Verteilung und "die da Oben" und "die da Unten" lösen. 

Es ist schön, dass der BitCoin Gewinner seinen Gewinn mit einem Teil der Bevölkerung teilt. Denn dazu ist er nicht verpflichtet und wenn wir mal annehmen, dass er die Bitcoins legal erworben oder erzeugt hat, dann ist daran auch nichts auszusetzen. Ich freue mich für diejenigen die daran Teil haben.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Tja, vermutlich weil er nicht geldgeil ist. Was nichts daran ändert, dass er das Geld spendet, das andere in der Hoffnung, den großen Reibach zu machen, in Bitcoins investiert haben...



Sicher doch, das sind alles Wohltäter,

die bescheissen erstmal alle, und retten dann die Welt


----------



## Polo85 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Gute Aktion.


----------



## Speame (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Dieser Kerl hat ein gutes Herz.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Speame schrieb:


> Dieser Kerl hat ein gutes Herz.



Na sicher


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie bringen uns hier aber auch nichts, weil sie Ihr Geld weit verstreut in der Welt ausgeben und nicht im Land investieren, was ihre Aufgabe wäre.
> 
> Es sind die kleinen Ansätze, die massiv helfen, wie z.B. der kostenlose Nahverkehr, ein Grundeinkommen, etc. Das mag teuer wirken, bei genauer
> Berechnung ist es das nicht. Erbschaftssteuern sind ebenso ein gutes Mittel. Die oberen 45 Familien werden wir nicht erreichen, wenn wir aber die
> ...


Erst mal ist kein Bürger der BRD dazu verpflichtet sein Geld in dem Land zu investieren in dem es erwirtschaftet wurde oder in dem er lebt. 

Die Diskussion um ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen finde ich sehr interessant. Aber wer geht dann noch arbeiten, wenn er ein Einkommen hat was bereits gut reicht um zu leben? Über kostenlosen Nahverkehr kann man reden, aber ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen halte ich für nicht realisierbar, zumindest wenn man bedenkt, dass DE eine der 2 oder 3 größten Wirtschaftsmachten auf dem Planeten ist. 
Und dass du sagst "es sind die kleinen Ansätze - Grundeinkommen" finde ich schon etwas frech. Nach deinem Profilbild nehme ich mal an, dass du relativ fit in Mathe bist. Dann stellen wir doch mal eine hypothetische Rechnung an. 
Annahmen:
- Bevölkerung 80 mio
- davon im Alter für ein Grundeinkommen 50 mio (nur junge Leute U18 fallen raus, da die Generation 67+ ein Grundeinkommen in Form der Rente bekommt)
- ein Grundeinkommen meint ~1.800€ (1800/20(Arbeitstage)/8(Durchschnittliche Arbeitszeit)) = 11,25€/h (Stundenlohn, Steuern fallen mal der Einfachheit halber weg)

=> 50.000.000 * 1800€ = 90.000.000.000€ (zu Deutsch 90 Mrd. €) 

90 Mrd. sind etwas mehr als 1/4 des gesamten Bundeshaushaltes der BRD im Jahr 2017 (nur mal nebenbei erwähnt, sollen ja sowieso die Reichen zahlen)
Quelle : Monatsbericht des BMF Januar 2018  - Vorlaufiger Abschluss des Bundeshaushalts 2017

Teilt man jetzt die 90 Mrd. auf deine top 10.000 auf sind das 9.000.000€ pro Person und pro Jahr wohl gemerkt. Das bedeutet, dass jemand mit einem Vermögen von sagen wir 100.000.000 (meiner Meinung nach also schon ziemlich weit oben) 9% seines Vermögens abgeben müsste. Bei aktueller Zins- und Anlagesituation macht diese Person also einen Verlust, bzw. sollte er risikoreich anlegen vielleicht ein kleines Plus, wovon Vater Staat aber auch nochmal 25% Ertragssteuer haben möchte.

Ich fange jetzt gar nicht mit "Du siehst also...." an. Das hab ich nach einigen YouTube-Diskussionen aufgeben. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben. Ich halte ein Grundeinkommen - solange Maschinen noch nicht 90% der Wertschöpfung übernommen haben - für unfinanzierbar. Die Rechnung könnte man noch etwas verkomplizieren. Beispielweise könnte man mal untersuchen auf welchem Platz ein Reicher mit 100 mio Vermögen rangiert. Wenn er relativ weit oben rangiert, dann zahlt er im Zweifel mehr als die 9%, da er ja die weniger Reichen ausgleichen muss. Jemand mit 7 mio Vermögen kann keine 9 mio Abgaben zahlen... Wir verstehen uns


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Erst mal ist kein Bürger der BRD dazu verpflichtet sein Geld in dem Land zu investieren in dem es erwirtschaftet wurde oder in dem er lebt.


Doch, genau das ist so und viele vergessen es. Wir haben eine Soziale Marktwirtschaft, in der "Eigentum verpflichtet"
Es steht mit Artikel 14 ziemlich früh in unseren abertausenden Gesetzen und ist damit  Teil unserer Verfassung. Diese
wenigen Zeilen sollten sich alle Milliardäre und Einkommensmillionäre immer wieder unter die Nase reiben und 
verinnerlichen:. Lass Dir Absatz 2 auf der Zunge zergehen.

(_1) Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt.
(2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.
(3) Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen, das Art und Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt. Die Entschädigung ist unter gerechter Abwägung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit und der Beteiligten zu bestimmen. Wegen der Höhe der Entschädigung steht im Streitfalle der Rechtsweg vor den ordentlichen Gerichten offen._
Art 14 GG - Einzelnorm



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen finde ich sehr interessant. Aber wer geht dann noch arbeiten, wenn er ein Einkommen hat was bereits gut reicht um zu leben?


Wer geht heute arbeiten, obwohl es eine Grundsicherung gibt, die "reicht, um gut zu leben"? Gut leben ist nun einmal ein sehr weiter Begriff und Grundsicherung eine sehr magere Sache. Es wäre aber eine Basis, auf der Schüler gut ihre Schulzeit durchbringen, es hilft, um zu kündigen und Zeit für die Suche eines passenden Jobs zu haben, davon haben sowohl Arbeitgeber als auch Arbeitnehmer etwas von, es minimiert Verwaltungskosten und es vergrößert den Schritt von reinen Beziehern von Grundsicherung zu jenen, die z.B. zusätzlich einen Halbtagsjob am Mindestlohn haben.Heute wird das alles bis auf geringe Summen abgezogen.

Ein Grundeinkommmen sind eben nicht 1800,-€, sondern ich würde es bei Kinder bis 14 Jahren auf 500,-€ ansetzen, bis 18 Jahre auf 600,-€ und ab 18 Jahren auf 800,-€. Desweiteren würde ich die Familienversicherung der gesetzlichen entfallen lassen ud jeder müsste sich krankenversicheren. Dazu dann in Härtefällen wie Behinderungen oder Arbeitsunfähigkeit entsprechend mehr. So etwas reicht für ein WG-Zimmer, Essen und Krankenversicherung, er wäre eine Grundsicherung und es ist weniger, als aktuell Hartz IV, aber es ist würdiger und es erlaubt, nebenbei etwas zu verdienen. Und genau das macht den Charme aus.

Die Summen sind viel höher, werden aber entsprechend weggesteuert. Es geht nur um das untere Drittel der Gesellschaft, was mehr bekommen sollte. Setze diese Summen mit den Billionen Vermögen der Deutschen in Zusammenhang. Alleine an Finanzvermögen haben wir 6,7 Billionen auf der hohen Kante, dazu Immobilen, Land und Firmen. Und dann sind 30 Milliarden zur Grundsicherung nicht möglich? Eine Vermögenssteuer von einem Prozent würde eine Grundsicherung ermöglichen.
Geldvermogen: Vermogen der Deutschen wachst langsamer als USA - manager magazin


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, genau das ist so und viele vergessen es. Wir haben eine Soziale Marktwirtschaft


Richtig wir leben in einer Welt in der wir zwar andere ausbeuten, aber uns dann schlecht fühlen (Nico Semsrott - AFD-Wähler sind arm dran. Und schlechte Menschen)
Was mit ein Grund dafür ist, dass es uns allen in Deutschland überhaupt so gut geht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> (2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.


Das mag sein, aber die die Geld haben zeigen Ihnen dann einfach ihre Spendenbelege, wenn sie 2 mal im Jahr was spenden gehen. Im Gesetz steht kein Prozentsatz.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer geht heute arbeiten, obwohl es eine Grundsicherung gibt, die "reicht, um gut zu leben"?


Die aktuelle Grundsicherung sind glaube ich 300 oder 400 €. Davon kann man nicht leben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Grundeinkommmen sind eben nicht 1800,-€, sondern ich würde es bei Kinder bis 14 Jahren auf 500,-€ ansetzen, bis 18 Jahre auf 600,-€ und ab 18 Jahren auf 800,-€.


Sie sind Lehrer? Dann wissen Sie wie Schüler und deren Eltern (speziell die des unteren Drittels, denen Sie damit ja helfen wollen) ticken oder? Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Geld was ein 12 Jähriger (!) monatlich (!) bekommt, was nicht Taschengeld heißt nicht bei den Eltern landet. Was will ein Kind im übrigen mit dem Geld. Gesetzlich darf es bis 18 keine Verträge abschließen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ein 12 Jähriger mit so viel Geld umgehen kann und sich dann Schulbücher kauft oder sonst was.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alleine an Finanzvermögen haben wir 6,7 Billionen auf der hohen Kante


Dazu zählen Altersvorsorgen und Anlagen für die Rente. Ich möchte nicht persönlich werden. Aber wenn mir jemand dezent einen Artikel des GG zeigt in der von Zwangsenteignung die Rede ist und dann das Finanzvermögen der Deutschen anspricht werde ich wütend. Sowas kann nur von einem Beamten kommen der sich weder um Altersvorsorge noch Krankenversicherung kümmern muss.... Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung den Vorteil hat, dass der Staat die Preise für die gesetzlich Versicherten aushandelt und die Grundversorgung deshalb so günstig ist? Mal darüber nachgedacht wie teuer eine private Krankenversicherung im Alter wird? Scheinbar nicht. Aber hey. Lasst uns das Gesundheitssystem zu dem machen wie es in den USA ist. Klappt ja so toll da. Und am besten dann noch mit Zwangsenteignung von Vermögenden und Beschlagnahmung von Immobilien aus Altersanlagen, damit Obdachlose darin wohnen können. Wir leben eben nicht in Utopia sondern in Deutschland. Und hey, fällt mir gerade ein. Die Staatsverschuldung ist ja nur ein Drittel des Finanzvermögens. Wir können den Staat entschulden. Wäre das nicht toll?

Ich bin keinesfalls ein konservativer der den Kapitalismus anhimmelt. Er hat seine Macken. Aber wenn ich Dokumentationen sehe über Hauptschüler, bei denen jeder 2. Satz mit "... kein Bock ey" endet. Dann sehe ich nicht ein warum ich 13 Jahre lang in die Schule gegangen bin, um studieren gehen zu können und später mehr Geld zu verdienen, aber dann irgendjemand meint, dass es doch viel besser wäre wenn wir einfach Geld verschenken, weil.... wäre doch ganz nett. 

Dass es Menschen gibt, die an ihrer Situation nicht Schuld sind ist mir bewusst. Schicksalsschläge können jeden treffen und diesen Menschen sollte geholfen werden (Ob Deutscher Staatsbürger oder nicht ist hierbei egal). Aber einfach allen zu helfen, auch denen die es vielleicht nicht mal ansatzweise verdient haben, weil sie kriminell oder faul sind. Nein, denen möchte ich mit nicht mehr als einer absoluten Grundsicherung helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Richtig wir leben in einer Welt in der wir zwar andere ausbeuten, aber uns dann schlecht fühlen (Nico Semsrott - AFD-Wähler sind arm dran. Und schlechte Menschen)
> Was mit ein Grund dafür ist, dass es uns allen in Deutschland überhaupt so gut geht.


Ich sehe es anders, den Begriff "ausgebeutet" mag ich nicht wirklich. Was sind die Alternativen zum Angestellten arbeiten? Andere verdienen mit, tragen aber auch Risiko und können massiv verlieren. Jedem steht es frei mit guter Idee oder Einsatz seiner Körperkraft selbstständig zu arbeiten. Sehe ich übliche Knochenjobs in der Landwirtschaft, ist jede Arbeit für meine Ansprüche weit von Ausbeutung entfernt. Selsbt mit dem Mindestlohn hat man die tägliche Nahrung nach 30min verdient. Als Jäger und Sammler war das auswendiger und gefährlicher. Das mag zynisch klingen, aber die Alternative, auszusteigen und sich selber zu versorgen ist nicht wirklich weniger Ausbeutung. Ein Grundeinkommen würde jedem die Chance geben, wirklich ausbeutenden Chefs eine lange Nase zu drehen. also jenen, die z.B. meinen, eine Schicht im Geschäft ist mit Ladenschluss beendet, dann aber noch 30min unbezahltes ausräumen und Kasse machen verlangen. Das ist ein Beispiel für Ausbeutung, genauso ungezahlte Wegekosten, denke ich an Maurer in Hamburg, die morgens und abend 1,5h ohne Bezahlung zu Baustellen gekarrt werden. Finde ich unerträglich.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber die die Geld haben zeigen Ihnen dann einfach ihre Spendenbelege, wenn sie 2 mal im Jahr was spenden gehen. Im Gesetz steht kein Prozentsatz.


Es muss doch niemand freiwillig Geld abgeben, die Gesetzgebung darf aber entsprechend eingreifen. Im Extremen sehen Richter sogar Hausbesetzungen genau auf dieser Basis als tolerierbar an, weil in ungenutzten Immobilien kein Hausfrieden gebrochen werden kann und in Zeiten der Wohnungsnot leerstehende Spekulationsobjekte eben nicht mit Artikel 14 des Grundgesetz vereinbar sind. Das ist harter Tobak, als ich die Urteile gelesen habe. Aber gut, Artikel 14 ist auch nicht ohne.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Grundsicherung sind glaube ich 300 oder 400 €. Davon kann man nicht leben.


Zuzüglich Miete, Anteile der Nebenkosten und der Krankenkasse. Wer seine 45m² in München hat und Privatverischert ist, bekommt weit mehr als 300-400,-€ . Meine vorgeschlagenen Summen reichen nicht wirklich zum leben, aber als Grundsicherung ist es extrem hilfreich und eine Basis.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Sie sind Lehrer? Dann wissen Sie wie Schüler und deren Eltern (speziell die des unteren Drittels, denen Sie damit ja helfen wollen) ticken oder? Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das Geld was ein 12 Jähriger (!) monatlich (!) bekommt, was nicht Taschengeld heißt nicht bei den Eltern landet. Was will ein Kind im übrigen mit dem Geld. Gesetzlich darf es bis 18 keine Verträge abschließen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ein 12 Jähriger mit so viel Geld umgehen kann und sich dann Schulbücher kauft oder sonst was.


Natürlich soll das Geld bei den Eltern landen, das Kindergeld deckt doch heute nur einen geringen Teil der Kosten. 



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Dazu zählen Altersvorsorgen und Anlagen für die Rente. Ich möchte nicht persönlich werden. Aber wenn mir jemand dezent einen Artikel des GG zeigt in der von Zwangsenteignung die Rede ist und dann das Finanzvermögen der Deutschen anspricht werde ich wütend. Sowas kann nur von einem Beamten kommen der sich weder um Altersvorsorge noch Krankenversicherung kümmern muss....


Die gesetzlichen Renten und Firmenrenten zählen nicht dazu. Darum schneiden doch Deutsche im Vergleich zu anderen Europäer in üblichen populistischen  Michmädchenvergleichen z.B. mit griechischen Bürgern vermeintlich so schlecht ab. Was bei uns als virtuelles Vermögen im Rententopf ist, haben andere bar in der Hand. In den "verfügbaren Finanzmitteln" tauchen diese Summen nicht auf, das verzerrt so viele Statistiken, wenn man nicht weiß, was damit gemeint ist.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung den Vorteil hat, dass der Staat die Preise für die gesetzlich Versicherten aushandelt und die Grundversorgung deshalb so günstig ist? Mal darüber nachgedacht wie teuer eine private Krankenversicherung im Alter wird? Scheinbar nicht. Aber hey. Lasst uns das Gesundheitssystem zu dem machen wie es in den USA ist. Klappt ja so toll da.


Das gesetzliche Krankensystem krankt daran, dass ständig neue Gruppen mit aufgenommen werden, z.B. sämtliche DDR Bürger 1989, sämtliche Aussiedler, deren Renten anerkannt wurden, Flüchtlinge etc, denen ich gerne die Leistungen gönne, es aber über Steuern abrechnen würde und nicht aus den Töpfen der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung, in die nur 90% der Deutschen einzahlen, 10%, komischerweise gerade die oberen 10%, beteiligen sich nicht an diesen Sozialausgaben. Darüber hinaus halte ich die Familienversicherung für anachronistisch und würde mir wünschen, dass auch die gesetzlichen Versicherungen jeden einzelnen Bürger versichern und entsprechend das Kindergeld angehoben wird. Damit ist auch der Erziehende zu finanzieren. Die Privaten Versicherungen würde ich zugunsten einer Bürgerversicherung zusammenstreichen, aber das würde jetzt hier zu weit fhren, es geht nur um "Eigentum verpflichtet".



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Und am besten dann noch mit Zwangsenteignung von Vermögenden und Beschlagnahmung von Immobilien aus Altersanlagen, damit Obdachlose darin wohnen können. Wir leben eben nicht in Utopia sondern in Deutschland. Und hey, fällt mir gerade ein. Die Staatsverschuldung ist ja nur ein Drittel des Finanzvermögens. Wir können den Staat entschulden. Wäre das nicht toll?


Es geht im Gesetz um Land z.B. für Strom- oder Eisenbahnstrecken etc. Und ja, gut bemerkt. Wir könnten unsere Staatsschulden problemlos durch Umbuchung bezahlen und schubs die Steuern um den Teil senken, der heute für Abtragen und Zinsen anfallen. Das waren mal 25% des Staatsaushalktes, die niedrigen Zinsen sind eine Folge dieses Problems und sind für Millionen Deutsche eine schleichende Quasienteignung.  Dass der Staat Schulden machen darf, also mit seinen zur Verfüguzng gestellten Mitteln nicht auskommt, ist für mich ein Drama, weil man die Rückzahlung nach hinten verlegt. Wer zahlt denn zurück, oder ist es ein Schneeballsystem? 



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Ich bin keinesfalls ein konservativer der den Kapitalismus anhimmelt. Er hat seine Macken. Aber wenn ich Dokumentationen sehe über Hauptschüler, bei denen jeder 2. Satz mit "... kein Bock ey" endet. Dann sehe ich nicht ein warum ich 13 Jahre lang in die Schule gegangen bin, um studieren gehen zu können und später mehr Geld zu verdienen, aber dann irgendjemand meint, dass es doch viel besser wäre wenn wir einfach Geld verschenken, weil.... wäre doch ganz nett.


Und was machst Du dagegen? Ich habe seit vierzig Jahren immer ein paar Nachhilfekinder, die ich umsonst betreue und damit genau solche Probleme im Kleinen löse. Alle sind zu begeistern, wenn sie Hilfe bekommen. Die wenigsten haben von sich aus Bock, man muss Menschen anleiten und ihre Stärken finden. Viele haben mit ihren Eltern leider massives Pech. Jetzt kann man weg schauen, oder im kleinen einen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein geben. Würden das in diesem Staate hunderttausende machen, so wie es früher Ehrenamtliche Arbeiten gab, wäre viel zu verhindern. Heute schaut man auf Polizei und Lehrer und meint, diese müssten alles klären. Nein, Eigentum verpflichtet und Mittel in diesem Staat sind da, aber das wirtschaftlich untere Drittel wird in diesem Staat ziemlich alleine gelassen, gegängelt und getriezt. Stattdessen werden Grundstücke hoch eingezäunt und Wachdienste beauftragt. Absurde Welt.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Dass es Menschen gibt, die an ihrer Situation nicht Schuld sind ist mir bewusst. Schicksalsschläge können jeden treffen und diesen Menschen sollte geholfen werden (Ob Deutscher Staatsbürger oder nicht ist hierbei egal). Aber einfach allen zu helfen, auch denen die es vielleicht nicht mal ansatzweise verdient haben, weil sie kriminell oder faul sind. Nein, denen möchte ich mit nicht mehr als einer absoluten Grundsicherung helfen.


Wir hatten nie im Land eine Chancengleichheit. Warum z.B. hat 1% der Bevölkerung 1918 mit Abschaffung der Privilegien für Adlige dieses eine Prozent sämtliche Ländereien behalten dürfen, die früher als Lehen vergeben wurden. Die Pflichten, die sich daraus ergeben haben, sind weg gefallen, das geraubte Land durften sie behalten. Mit einem Grundeinkommen könnte man gröbste Ungerechtigkeiten ausgleichen, dass ich meine Meinung. Über die Folgen bin ich mir uin der Tat nicht in Gänze im Klaren und es gibt zurecht gegenteile Meinungen dazu mit ähnlichen Ansätzen, wie Du sie hier formulierst. Ich finde es aber wichtig, zumindest erst einmal in Ruhe Vor- und Nachteile sowie Chancen und Risken zu diskutieren. Da könnte man fast ein neues Thema raus machen, hier passt das nicht wirklich hin,


----------



## BigBubby (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Ich fand zu dem Thema das Interview von Jung&Naiv mit Richard David Precht. Sollte man sich auf jeden Fall mal anhören.

Bin gerade nur mobil unterwegs. Vielleicht steig ich später in die Diskussion mit ein.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Ach sooo. Die mögen das Wort ausbeuten also nicht. Darf ich fragen ob Sie ihre Kleidung dann selbst herstellen oder nackelig rumlaufen? Denn meines Wissens nach kommt quasi jedes Kleidungsstück aus Asien und wird von Näherinnen für einen symbolischen Euro am Tag hergestellt. Haben Sie mal in der Landwirtschaft gearbeitet? Ich bin durch eine Leiharbeitsfirma bei der ich zwischen Abi und Studium 4 Monate gearbeitet habe auch mal aufs Feld gekommen. Glauben Sie mir, wenn man kein deutscher Staatsbürger ist hat man teilweise die A-Karte gezogen und alles nur damit das Kilo Spargel 3€ kostet. Im übrigen redet niemand davon, dass wir unsere Gesellschaft aufgeben und wieder zurück in die Steinzeit gehen. 

Richtig der Staat darf eingreifen. Sollte er vielleicht auch. Allerdings im Maßen. Niemandem ist damit geholfen, wenn die Reichen die ... wie meinten Sie? Ach ja... die aus Hamburg nicht weg wollen einfach 50 Kilometer nach Norden fahren und ihren Hauptwohnsitz in Dänemark anmelden. Außerdem würde ich es mir 3-mal überlegen mich selbstständig zu machen und viel Risiko in kauf zu nehmen, wenn die Einkommenssteuer - so wie ich das verstanden habe, sollte die ihrer Meinung nach noch weiter angehoben werden - noch weiter angehoben wird. Der Spitzensatz ist doch bereits bei 45%. Soll der Staat doch lieber mal seine Ausgaben überprüfen und schauen, dass er einen 20Mrd. Flughafen nicht ins Moor baut. Da hätten Sie dann fast ihre 30Mrd. für eine Grundsicherung zusammen. Mal ganz zu schweigen von den gigantischen Steuerverschwendungen die es sonst noch so gibt. Ne Straße für ne Mille durchs Naturschutzgebiet plus Rückbau usw... einfach mal Extra 3 auf NDR ansehen. 

Sie möchten also gerne Gruppen wie z.B. ein Drittel der deutschen Staatsbürger aus der Krankenversicherung ausschließen, weil.... Sie nicht eingezahlt haben? Die Wiedervereinigung war ein großer Schritt. Auch um den kalten Krieg zu entschärfen. Viele aus dem Osten hatten nicht viel, waren quasi die heutigen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge in schlimmer. Und Sie möchten mir da sagen, dass es doch nicht geht, dass man diese Menschen in eine Krankenversicherung aufnimmt und dann auch die entsprechenden Beiträge zahlen... Sobald der Staat eine "Flüchtlingssteuer" einführt wird der Zulauf zu den Populisten noch größer, außerdem reden wir hier über vielleicht 1-2% im Verhältnis zu den Staatsbürgern. Das kann man ziemlich sicher aus den Überschüssen finanzieren, die sich seit Jahren anhäufen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es in DE so viele Aussiedler gibt. Kenne da keine Statistik, aber lasse mich da gerne davon überzeugen, dass so wahnsinnig viele sind, dass es einen Unterschied macht. Zum Thema Rente. Ja sie haben recht. Man hat die Ostdeutschen einfach aufgenommen. Das war ein Teil des Preises, den wir für die Wiedervereinigung gezahlt haben. Ich kann damit leben, ich würde mich schämen, wenn Deutschland immer noch geteilt wäre oder man den Ostdeutschen gesagt hätte "Ja schön, dass ihr jetzt hier seid und so. Aber Rente bekommt ihr keine" 
Nein nein das ist schon richtig. Führen sie ihre Argumente so lang und breit aus wie sie es für richtig halten. Wer die gesetzliche KV abschaffen will bietet besser Alternativen an. Eine Bürgerversicherung also. Ja da bin ich dabei. Auch wenn ich den Status quo in Ordnung finde. Aber eine Beitragspflicht für die gesetzliche und dann private Zusatzversicherungen, da bin ich dabei. 

Ich meinte private Anlagen für die Rente. Mein Vater hat sich mit 30 Jahren verschuldet und neben dem Haus in dem wir wohnen eine Mietwohnung gekauft. Als Anlage für die Rente. Nein. Ich möchte nicht, dass er jetzt dafür bestraft wird, dass wir auf Urlaube verzichtet haben und er 2 Jobs macht.

Ha ha. Guter Witz. Ich möchte nicht 30% meines "Vermögens" abtreten. Verklickern Sie DAS mal dem unteren Drittel. Die werden Feuer und Flamme sein. Nein die aktuellen Schulden sind genau richtig. So muss jede Regierung schauen, dass sie es nicht übertreibt und wir am Schluss wie die Griechen über unsere Verhältnisse leben. Das Schuldensystem des Staates ist eine Diskussion für sich. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es dem Staat gestattet sein sollte überhaupt Schulden zu machen. Aber so ist es eben. Jeder Staat hat dazu die Möglichkeit, sonst könnten Staaten die kein so hohes BIP wie Deutschland haben, vielleicht auch nicht überleben. EDIT: Wie möchten sie das in Anlagen gebundene Kapital überhaupt freisetzen? Um es verkaufen zu können müsste es jemand kaufen. Sollten nicht mehrere Jahre lang Anteile des BIP abgeschöpft werden um diese Assets umzuwandeln, müssten Auslandsinvestitionen das gebundene Kapital freisetzen. Und ein Drittel der "harten" Assets einfach ans Ausland zu geben halte ich für eine äußerst schlechte Idee.

Die Mittel sind eben nicht da sondern werden verschwendet. Die Soldaten der BW werden mit krummen Gewehren in Krisengebiete geschickt, die Hubschrauber fliegen nicht und es scheut sich jeder das Wort "Kampfeinsatz" in den Mund zu nehmen und den gefallenen Soldaten damit vielleicht ein bisschen Respekt zu zollen. Die Straßen sind teilweise marode wie Feldwege und wie es im Bildungssystem aussieht wissen sie selbst. Prestigeprojekte wie der Nürburgring auf Landesebene oder der BER auf Bundesebene werden in den Sand gesetzt und Steuergelder mit Freuden verbrannt. 
Sehr richtig. Es wird Wachpersonal eingestellt und Zäune hochgezogen, was sich aber nicht perse gegen das untere Drittel richtet, sondern gegen Kriminalität. Oder möchten sie mir sagen, dass man sich ausrauben lassen soll, weil Eigentum verpflichtet und man damit ärmeren hilft? Das untere Drittel wird alleine gelassen. Das streite ich nicht ab. Aber es steht ihnen frei sich dagegen zu wehren. Es besteht Versammlungsfreiheit, sie könnten über kostenlose soziale Medien jede Woche Proteste organisieren. Hat PEGIDA auch geschafft. 4 Jahre später sitzt eine populistische Partei mit mehr als 10% im Bundestag. Nebenbei glaube ich nicht, dass die jungen Menschen, die mit ihren Eltern Pech haben von der von ihnen vorgeschlagenen Grundsicherung profitieren werden, da das Geld in vieles anderes als Schulbücher umgesetzt wird. Ich weiß nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht, aber in RLP gibt es die Schulbuchausleihe. Schüler deren Eltern unter eine gewisse Einkommensgrenze fallen bekommen Schulbücher von Land gestellt und geben sie nach dem Schuljahr wieder ab. Das lässt sich sicher ausbauen, aber ich halte das für besser, als den Eltern einfach Geld in die Hand zu drücken. Damit ist am Schluss auch niemandem geholfen. Besser finde ich staatlich finanzierte Pilotprojekte wie zum Beispiel Lernhilfegruppen in den Schulen oder Nachmittagsbetreuung mit Verpflegung. Für die erwachsene Bevölkerung gibt es Pilotprojekte wie z.B. Ernährungsberatung oder anderes. 

Es gibt sehr wohl einen hohen Grad an Chancengleichheit. Das Problem ist der Mensch. Nicht jeder ist gleich. Einige sind motivierter und andere eben nicht. Der Bildungsapparat in DE ist bis auf Material nahezu kostenlos. Ich wüsste spontan nicht wie man mehr Chancengleichheit haben könnte. Im übrigen sehe ich nicht wo der Besitz oder nicht Besitz von Land etwas zur Chancengleichheit sagt. Chancengleichheit heißt für mich, dass man selbst als das finanziell unterste Prozent eine Chance auf ein finanziell besseres Leben hat. Es war nie einfacher den Bildungsweg des Abitur zu gehen oder sich selbstständig zu machen. Man müsste nur wollen. Und wer nicht will der hat gehabt. Denn wir leben in einer Leistungsgesellschaft. Das ist mit ein Grund warum wir es uns überhaupt leisten können Optionen wie ein Grundeinkommen oder soziale Projekte zu diskutieren. Gehen sie doch mal mit der Idee eines Grundeinkommens nach Rumänien oder Litauen. Sie werden viel Zuspruch erhalten. Aber finanzierbar ist es in 1000 Jahren nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> ... Darf ich fragen ob Sie ihre Kleidung dann selbst herstellen oder nackelig rumlaufen?...


Ich habe eine Schneiderin und die wird gut bezahlt. Und nein,Ausbeutungsschund aus Bangladesh kaufe ich nicht.
So etwa swird z.B. bei schuhen schwer, weil fast alle ihr Leder aus Indien oder Bangladesh beziehen, Der Markt
ist sehr klein, aber es geht. Es wird aber empfindlich teuer und ist keine Lösung für alle, das ist mir klar und ja, 
inn dem Bereich ist die Ausbeutung für meinen Anspruch katastrophal, weil Notlagen ausgenutzt werden. Das ist
mit Angestellten hier im Land etwas anders gelagert.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Richtig der Staat darf eingreifen. ...


Nicht die Einkommenssteuer, Vermögenssteuer. Darüber hinaus würde ich die Mehrwertsteuer extrem erhöhen
und dafür die Besteuerung von Arbeitszeit entfallen lassen. 



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Sie möchten also gerne Gruppen wie z.B. ein Drittel der deutschen Staatsbürger aus der Krankenversicherung ausschließen, weil....


Nein, ich möchte, dass zusätzliche Gruppen, die in unsere Sozialkassen eintreten, zuerst aus Steuermitteln bezahlt
werden, damit alle ihren Anteil an diesen wichtigen Projekten übernehmen. Aktuell zahlen vor allem die gesetzlich 
Versicherten für Flüchtlinge, Spätaussiedler etc. Keinesfalls wollte ich die Leistung einschränken. Ich möchte nur,
dass alle Schultern im Land die Last tragen.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Ich meinte private Anlagen für die Rente.


Und ja, Ihr Vater ist so ein Fall, in dem gesondert gehandelt werden müsste. Prinzipell binj ich für Konzepte, die 
alle jetzt Neugeboren betreffen, z.B für eine Bürgerversicherung, um einen Bestandsschutz zu gewähren.



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Ha ha. Guter Witz. Ich möchte nicht 30% meines "Vermögens" abtreten. .


Der Ansatz, 30% Vermögenssteuer als sofortige Massnahme zur Schuldenbezahlung ist natürlich nicht ernst
gemeint, er zeigt aber, was machbar wäre. Die junge Generation, die unsere Schulden erbt, sollte auf etwas 
drängen, was ihnen die last nimmt, während aktuelle Rentner noch ziemlich gut dastehen. Nicht jeder, aber
viele. Es waren 2008 40 Milliarden an Steuereinnhamen, die für Zinslast aufgebracht werden mussten.
Zinsausgaben des Bundes 2017 | Statistik

Die Bundeswehr bekommt so viel Geld wie eh und je, mit immer kleiner werdenden Truppe. Die "krummen"
Gewehre sind genaun das, was bestellt worden ist. Ein Sturmgewehr ist kein Dauerfeuer-Maschinengewehr.
Ansonsten sind es klassische Ausschreibungsfehler. Mehr Geld hilft da nicht, aber mehr Kompetenz.

Das Schwarzbuch des Bundes der Steuerzahler zeigt ganz tolle Beispiele der Verschwendung. Auch da kann
viel gewonnen werden, allerdings sind Fehlinvestitionen immer möglich, das passiert auch jeder Firma
Steuergeldverschwendung 2016 | Schwarzbuch BdSt

Und Chancengleichheit ist so ein Thema. Bedingt durch den hohen Schutz der Familie sind viele Wege verbaut.
Und das ist auch gut so. Möglichkeiten hat in diesem Staat jeder, wenn er kämpft und gut ist. Einigen wird es
aber merklich leichter gemacht. Ich weiß nicht, wie es besser gemacht werden könnte, da habe ich keine 
Lösung, die allen Interessen gerecht wird. Das Grundeinkommen sehe ich als ersten guten Schritt, weil es
viel mehr Menschen einen Weg in die Selbstständigkeit ermöglicht. Es könnte eine neue Gründerzeit geben.
Könnte wohl bemerkt.


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Aha. Also alles nur Ideen und keine Vorschläge. 

Interessant wäre beispielsweise ob sich für das untere Drittel nicht ein Nullsummenspiel aus Steuersenkung und gleichzeitiger Erhöhung der MWST ergibt oder für die Mittelschicht entsprechend in Zusammenhang mit dem "Grundeinkommen" nicht sogar ein Minus entwickelt. Da Sie keine konkreten Zahlen nennen kann ich das leider nicht durchrechnen. Da SIE diese Ideen vortragen, sollte das allerdings auch ihre Aufgabe sein. Außerdem würde mich interessieren welche Abgabe des Lohns entfallen sollte. So wie ich Sie verstanden habe soll die Einkommenssteuer ja nicht wegfallen. 
Das wird Arbeitnehmern vom Lohn abgezogen .  VLH
Des weiteren hat eine "extreme" (was soll das in Zahlen heißen?) Erhöhung der MWST auch andere Auswirkungen beispielsweise auf kleinere Handwerkerbetriebe, die bei ihrem Material in Vorleistung treten müssen. Mein Problem ist, dass Sie keine konkreten Beispiele oder Fälle nennen gegen die ich argumentieren könnte, sondern nur irgendwelche halbgaren Ideen in den Raum werfen. 

Aktuell zahlen nur die gesetzlich Versicherten, weil es Sinn einer privaten KV ist nicht bei der gesetzlichen zu sein. Verstehe da die Aufregung nicht. Wer sich für eine private KV entscheidet zahlt sich im Krankheitsfall halt dumm und dämlich. Außerdem erzielen die Krankenkassen Mrd. an Überschüssen, da ist es nicht nötig eine nicht existierende Last weiter zu verteilen. Es sei denn wir reden gleichzeitig über Beitragssenkungen.
Gesetzliche Krankenkassen: 2,5 Milliarden Euro Uberschuss
Und wenn Sie nicht endlich mal eine Statistik zu Ihren Aussiedlern liefern, streichen Sie diese Gruppe aus ihrer Argumentation. Mir sind keine Aussiedlerkamps bekannt die Abermillionen an Krankenkassenbezügen verbrauchen. Die Lebenseinstellung eines Aussiedlers erlaubt es ihm auch nicht alle 2 Wochen in einer Apotheke reinzuschauenen oder wegen jeder Erkältung dreimal zum Arzt zu gehen. 

Mein Vater ist kein "besonderer" Fall. Viele legen private Vorsorgen an. Mir scheint also, Sie möchten nicht an den Bürger im allgemeinen ran, sondern an den Großanleger. Also beispielsweise ab dem dritten Hauskauf eine 25%-ige Kaufpreisbesteuerung. 

"Der Ansatz, 30% Vermögenssteuer als sofortige Massnahme zur Schuldenbezahlung ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, er zeigt aber, was machbar wäre." 
Sie widersprechen sich. Nicht nur ist es vollkommen unrealistisch, sondern auch schlicht und ergreifend nicht machbar und hätte  - davon mal abgesehen - auch ungeahnte Konsequenzen auf den Wohnungs- und Immobilienmarkt oder Mietpreise (bei einem Eigentümerwechsel wird der Mietvertrag teilweise neu verhandelt).
Um mal ein Beispiel zu machen. Ein Arzt hat 5 Häuser als Anlagen. Nun führen Sie eine Besteuerung/Abgabe in irgendeiner Art und Weise ein, die auf den privaten Großanleger im speziellen abzielt. Er muss einen Betrag x (sagen wir mal 10%) seines Vermögens abtreten. Sagen wir mal der Wert jedes Hauses wäre etwa 500.000€ im Durchschnitt. Er müsste also eine Abgabe in Höhe von 250.000€ zahlen + einen Anteil seinen "Cash"-Vermögens oder Anteile anderer Anlagen beispielsweise Aktien. Wenn er also nicht diesen Betrag x auf dem Konto hat (was zu dieser Zeit unrealistisch ist, da sich das Geld auf dem Konto selbst entwertet) wird er wohl eine Immobile verkaufen wollen. Wenn jetzt aber viele Menschen Häuser zum Kauf anbieten, sinkt ihr Wert, da der Preis durch Angebot und Nachfrage festgesetzt wird. Der Immobilenpreis sinkt also, was die kleineren Anleger härter trifft als die größeren. Außerdem müssten die Immobilien erst mal gekauft werden. Wer sollte denn noch in Immobilen anlegen wollen, wenn er Abgaben ohne Ende zahlen muss? Also müssten die Immobilen von Firmen oder dem Staat gekauft werden, was wiederum bedeutet, dass große Anlagefonds einen nicht ganz unsignifikanten Teil der Immobilen zu einem geringeren Preis kaufen können, als sich das der private Anleger vielleicht gedachte hatte, oder sogar als der private Anleger die Immobilie vielleicht gekauft hatte. Das ganze kann man sicher noch weiter spinnen. Ich bin kein Experte in der Finanzpolitik und kenne mich nicht mit dem Anlegen in Objekte aus, aber mit ein bisschen nüchterem Menschenverstand könnte man das mal durchdenken bevor man es auf die Menschheit loslässt.

Um das Ganze hier mal in irgendeiner Form zusammenzufassen:
Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mal wieder über ein Thema zu diskutieren OHNE dass nach der ersten Runde ein "Ey, Fic* dich, Ich hab aber Recht" zurückkommt. Trotzdem muss ich leider sagen, dass man mit ihren Ideen nicht viel anfangen kann, da zumindest einige scheinbar nicht wirklich überdacht worden sind. Vieles was Sie erreichen möchten lässt sich über eine schlichte Erhöhung des Kindergeldes erreichen oder durch mehr, bessere und andere Sozialprogramme. Ein Grundeinkommen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Betrag in Höhe eines einfachen Berufs und nicht eine Grundsicherung in ungefährer Höhe einer Sozialhilfe. Wer sich selbstständig machen möchte braucht Kapital, denn Patente, Gebäude, eventuelle Mitarbeiter und anderes kosten nun mal Geld. Selbst ein Unternehmen aus "Muttis Garage mit zwei Kumpels" kostet wahrscheinlich mehr, als 3 ihrer Grundeinkommen zusammen ergeben. 
Wie auch immer. Ich würde mich freuen diese Diskussion weiterzuführen, aber nur wenn sie mir auch Stoff geben mit dem ich arbeiten kann. Denn um ehrlich zu sein bewegt sich ein "Die Unterschicht braucht aber mehr Geld" qualitativ auf einer Höhe mit "Argumenten" der AFD. Es wird weder auf Folgen noch Möglichkeiten zur Durchführung eingegangen. Ich hatte ihnen in einem der letzten Posts vorgeschlagen, Sie sogar dazu ermutigt, Ihre Argumente und Ideen so ausführlich wie möglich zu gestalten, wenn sie darauf verzichten kann ich ihnen leider nicht helfen.

Trotzdem noch einen schönen Tag und vielleicht bis demnächst.


----------



## BigBubby (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Ein Einwurf:

Auf Betriebe hat die Mwst egal in welcher Höhe keinen direkten Einfluss (auch bei Vorleistung). Wenn doch, dann macht der Besitzer etwas falsch, denn Betriebe kaufen Material ohne Mwst. Die Mwst Kosten werden anschließend an den Kunden weitergegeben und von den Einnahmen erst an den Staat abgetreten.


----------



## BigBubby (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Mal ein paar Vorschläge, was Deutschland "besser" machen würde/könnte.

1.) Bildung
Schule:
- Anspruch und Zielsetzung an allen Stufen wieder Anpassen (Gymnasium auf Hochschulniveau bringen, damit Hochschulen nicht in Aufbaukursen es nachholen brauchen, Realschule mit Mindestmaß um Niveau für Dienstleistung und Handwerk zu Gewährleisten, Hauptschule Grundlagen + praxisnäher für einfaches Handwerk und "niederer" Dienstleistung)  
(- Alternatives Gedankenexperiement mit dem nächsten Punkt wären die Gesamtschulen, in welchen der nächste Punkt vermutlich sogar noch besser funktionieren würde)
- Projektorientierte/Pro Oberstufen (ab der 7ten spätestens, um eine individuelle Förderung der Schüler zu ermöglichen)
- Mehr Lehrer mit praxisnaher Ausbildung (ja kostet am Anfang mehr, dafür hat man am Ende mehr gut bezahlte Menschen) -> kleinere Klassen
- Bücher werden gestellt (Wenigerbelastung von "noch" finanziell Schwächeren)
- Anpassung des Unterrichtsstoffes (fürs reale Leben weniger relevante Elemente streichen, um so Freiraum zu bekommen), sodass eine Förderung der Talente der Schüler erreicht werden kann
Universität:
- Bafög als Pauschalbetrag den jeder Student unabhängig von finanzieller Situation der Eltern für die Regelstudienzeit erhält durch einfachen Onlineantrag (Wasserkopf der Bürokratie abbauen und gleichzeitig auch finanziell schwächeren eine leichtere Möglichkeit geben).
- Sollte das Studium abgebrochen werden, ist der Betrag voll zurück zu zahlen, wenn erfolgreich bestanden, könnte man das aktuelle Konzept der Rückzahlung beibehalten.
- Warme Mahlzeiten an den Schulen für alle Schüler, dabei muss diese Mahlzeit ausgeglichen sein (also nicht nur Pizza), je nach Schule entweder durch Dienstleister oder besser durch die Schüler selbst zubereitet (vgl. Japan).
- Fahrkarte für Öffis für die Schüler
-> Lernschwache Schüler werden unterstützt und können so den Grundstoff erlernen, lernstarke Schüler können in der Projektorientierung sich selber vertiefen in bestimmten Bereichen -> Ausbildungsstätten erhalten ausreichend qualifizierte Schüler, um überhaupt eine Ausbildung starten zu können; Universitäten können auf einem hohen Niveau gehalten werden (In Deutschland benötigt es keine hohe Absolventenzahl von den Universitäten, da meist mit Ländern verglichen wird, in denen der Bachelor eher als Ersatz für eine Ausbildung gesehen wird anstelle eines ersten Schrittes zum Master. 

2.) Familienunterstützung
- Kita garantiert und ohne Zusatzkosten (inkl. Mittagsmahlzeit fürs Kind)
- Kindergarten, siehe Kita
- Streichung des Kindergeldes (Dafür sind die Tagesbetreuungen und Schulen komplett kostenfrei inkl. einer Hauptmahlzeit)
-> Eltern können berufstätig sein/bleiben oder auch nicht. Sie haben die Wahl. Gleichzeitig können sich bestimmte Personenkreise nicht auf Kindern ausruhen 

3.) Arbeitslosigkeit
Ich weiß nicht ob ein BGE sinnvoll ist und wie es sich auswirken würde. Ich halte es bis jetzt für ein interessantes Gedankenexperiment, welches vielleicht sinnvoll wird, wenn ein gewisser Grad der Vollautomatisierung erreicht werden könnte (Im Sinne der Menschheit mit Robotersklaven). Daher gehe ich hier mal davon aus, dass es dieses nicht gibt und suche alternative Wege:
- ALG1 100% des letzten Einkommens (keine Einschränkungen) für bis zu 24 Monate
- ALG2 gestrichen
- Anrecht auf eine Weiterbildung / Umschulung (unabhängig vom aktuellen Topf der BfA Stelle) möglichst auf konkrete Stellen mit Verpflichtung der Firmen zur Übernahme der Person (Drei Parteien Vertrag)
- Volle Unterstützung des Staates bei Niedrigverdienern (bzw. nicht Höchstgrenzenverdiener), um ggbfs einen Umzug o.ä. zu finanzieren, um so eine Arbeit annehmen zu können.
- Weiterbildung der Arbeitsvermittler und des Systems. Gefühlt 2/3 der heutigen Jobs sind bei denen nicht geführt und entsprechend bescheiden sind dann auch die Vermittlungsvorschläge
-> Zwei Jahre kann ein Arbeiter (was gerade im höheren Alter recht schnell passieren kann) in Ruhe eine Arbeit suchen ohne Angst um seine Sicherung zu haben. Gleichzeitig ist ein Missbrauch später schwieriger. (Schwierig wird hier die Behandlung von Arbeitsunfähigen Menschen, aber ich schreibe auch gerade nur mal runter ohne jetzt einen Masterplan ausgearbeitet zu haben).

4.) Besteuerung
- Kein Freibetrag
- Keine Pendlerpauschale
- Ausnahmen wie Zweitwohnsitz, Tagespauschalen, Wochenendfahrten, Büromaterial etc.pp rausstreichen
- Sondersteuern vereinheitlichen (Mwst. und Lebensmittel zusammenlegen; alle Alkoholen eine Zusatzsteuer und nicht Wein das eine Sekt das nächste usw.)
- Also allgemein eine Vereinfachung des Steuersystems, sodass auch Geringverdiener und Mittelstand nicht aus Unwissenheit mehr Zahlen müssen. Gleichzeitig Entschlackung des Wasserkopfes hier
- Steuern werden ab dem ersten Euro abgegeben
- Steuerhöchstsatz zu einem höheren Einkommen verschoben, dafür etwas höher gesetzt.
- Progression Linear
-> Höhere Gehälter werden stärker besteuert, niedrige Gehälter leicht, die Mittelschicht im Schnitt weniger. Der Aufwand der Steuerabrechnung reduziert. (Genau Prozentzahlen müsste man einfach mal gegenrechnen, sodass man in etwa den gleichen Betrag am Ende herausbekommt. Vater Staat aber durch weniger Bürokratie und weniger Hinterziehung im Gesamten mehr hat)

5.) Krankenkasse
- (persönlich) Bürgerversicherung und das auch für Selbstständige, genaue Berechnung dieser muss man dann genauer drüber nachdenken, da gibt es diverse Modelle. (Vorteil an diesem System wäre, dass eine weitere Entzweiung der Gesellschaft entsteht. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen könnten ihr Portfolio wieder erweitern, da die im Schnitt gesünderen und seltener kranken Gutverdiener, wieder in den Topf einzahlen. Durch das größere Angebot würden dann auch Ärzte etc. wieder ausreichend Verdienst erwirtschaften)
- Verringerung des Kataloges (z.B. bestimmte Voruntersuchungen etc) im sehr hohen Alter (Vorbild Niederlande nur nicht ganz zu krass, da fast unmenschlich)

6) Rente
- Pension und Rente zusammenführen, um dort auch Bürokratie abzubauen und das Gefühl einer Zweiklassengesellschaft (auch wenn dadurch natürlich der Unsinn entsteht, dass der Staat an sich selbst Steuern zahlt).
- Rentenhöhe ist ein schwieriges Thema. Ich würde hier eine Mindestrente, die jemand erhält, wenn er 35Jahre eingezahlt hat, bekommt er z.B. mind 1000€ netto, aber maximal das doppelte. Renteneintrittsalter 70 (Ausnahmen immer außen vor), aber nicht verpflichtend. (edit anfang) Wer will darf ohne Einschränkung weiterarbeiten. Weitere Einzahlungen in die Rentenkasse würden dann wegfallen, es sei denn die 35Jahre wurden nicht erreicht(edit ende). Ja das bedeutet, dass die meisten länger Arbeiten müssen und mehr zahlen, dafür wird im Schnitt der Lebensabend lebenswerter. 

7.) Anderes
- Erhöhung des Mindestlohns auf (Bauchgefühl) 10€ und Festlegung der Anpassung an die reale Inflationsrate
- Vernünftige Projektierung von Infrastrukturmaßnahmen, also zügige Auszahlung aber auch im Vorfeld eine vernünftige Angebotsphase, wo nicht zwingend das günstigste, sondern das wirtschaftlichste Angebot genommen wird.
- Gehalt von Politikern an die Realwirtschaft ankoppelt z.B. zwei oder dreifaches Gehalt des mittleren Verdienstes. Bundeskanzler/-Präsident/bestimmte Vorsitzende natürlich etwas mehr. 


Mir fallen sicherlich noch dutzende andere Sachen ein, aber gerade ist mein Kopf erst mal leer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



Hackfleischhirn schrieb:


> Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mal wieder über ein Thema zu diskutieren OHNE dass nach der ersten Runde ein "Ey, Fic* dich, Ich hab aber Recht" zurückkommt.


Das ist durchaus das Schöne an diesen Forum, in der Tat. Hier lässt es sich Diskutieren.

Aber zu Ihrer Antwort. Natürlich habe ich kein umsetzungsfähiges und auf den letzten Cent durchgerechnetes Konzept, dafür habe ich weder Zeit noch die notwendigen detaillierten Informationen. Natürlich kann ich nur große Konzepte vorschlage, über die wir auf Basis unserer begrenzten Information diskutieren können.

Wenn ich von Mehrwertsteuererhöhung rede, ist der Gedanke hinter dem Konzept ein anderer. Ich möchte weg von Besteuerung für Arbeit und hin zur Besteuerung von Ressourcenverbrauch. Denn Arbeit ist das, was wir wollen, Ressourcenverbrauch das, was stört und belastet, um es mit einfachsten Worten zu sagen. Das geht auch in Richtung der Frage, wie wir mit zunehmender Anzahl von Robotern umgehen wollen. Mit der Industrie 4.0 kommen ganz neue Probleme auf uns zu.

Die Grundidee ist, nicht mehr Arbeit als solche zu besteuern, weil dadurch z.B. gerade im sozialen Bereich viele wichtige Tätigkeiten zu teuer werden. Sinnvoller finde ich darum den Weg über die Besteuerung von Waren oder noch detaillierter von Rohstoffen. Fossile Energie muss teurer werden, gerade auch, weil wir uns heute sehr gut im Haus mit Solarzellen selber versorgen können. Eine soziale Gerechtigkeit im Konzept „massiv erhöhter Mehrwertsteuer“ würde in der Abstufung liegen. Mieten, ein Grundbedarf an Wasser und Energie müssten Mehrwertsteuer frei bleiben, Grundnahrungsmittel ebenso, aber je mehr es gegen Luxusprodukte und Energieverschwendung geht, darf es teurer werden, empfindlich teurer. Wie im Einzelnen, gerade auch im Verbund der gesamten EU müsste man dann entscheiden.

Das Grundeinkommen harmoniert darum mit dieser Art Mehrwertsteuerkonzept, weil die Grundbedürfnisse steuerfrei bleiben müssten, alles darüber hinaus wird dann steuerpflichtig. Handwerksbetriebe würden bei diesem Konzept gegenüber Robotern in der Industrie bevorteilt. Und natürlich ist das Halbgar, weil mir, wie gesagt, konkrete Zahlen über Mengen und Steueraufkommen fehlen. Es ist eine Basis, die ausgestaltet werden kann, wenn man das Konzept als solches diskutabel findet.

Zu den gesetzlichen Kranken- und Rentenversicherungen. Was ich bemängele ist, dass die hohen Kosten durch Aussiedler und Flüchtlinge komplett auf die sozialen Versicherungen umgelegt wurden. Warum werden Renten von Aussiedlern durch gesetzlich Versicherte und nicht durch Steuern bezahlt. Die entsprechenden Rentner haben hier im Land nicht eingezahlt. Das wir die Ansprüche anerkennen, ist völlig in Ordnung, aber es sollte von allen bezahlt werden und nur von 90% der gesetzlich Rentenversicherten.

Ebenso mit der Krankenversicherung für Flüchtlinge. Der Staat gibt keine 100,-€ pro Monat als Zuschuss, die realen Kosten liegen aber weit höher. Getragen wird die Differenz rein von den gesetzlich Versicherten. In beiden Fällen wäre es besser gewesen, die wirklichen Kosten zu 100% aus Steuergeldern zu finanzieren, dann würden sämtliche Teile der Gesellschaft ihren nach ihrer Wirtschaftskraft gewichteten Anteil daran bezahlen. Entsprechend könnten die Beiträge der gesetzlich Versicherten leicht gesenkt werden, Steuern müssten im Gegenzug leicht erhöht werden.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was Sie an Staatsverschuldung tragbar finden? Wenn wir die hohen Zinslasten im Bundeshaushalt sehen, ist das nichts weiter als eine versteckte und verschobene Steuererhöhung. Eine schwarze Null hätte immer das Ziel sein müssen, natürlich mit kleinen Verwerfungen über Zeiträume von wenigen Jahren. Da wir uns aber seit 1973 scheinbar nur in Krisen und Verwerfungen befinden, die immer wieder als Grund für neue Schulden genannt werden, auf der anderen Seite aber das Vermögen der oberen Zehntausend immer schneller wächst, scheint doch etwas im System schief zu laufen. Natürlich können wir nicht auf einen Schlag 30% des vorhandenen Vermögens einziehen, aber andererseits können wir das natürlich. Dadurch würde niemand hungern und nach diesem einmaligen Schnitt könnten Steuern massiv gesenkt werden. Davon hätten gerade die etwas, die auch hohe Vermögen haben. 
•  Entwicklung der Staatsverschuldung von Deutschland 1950 bis 2016 | Statistik

Und natürlich will ich keine Kopfsteuer, sondern eine vermögensabhängige Steuer. Ihr Beispiel mit dem Arzt ist irrelevant. Wer fünf abgezahlte Häuser als Vermögen besitzt, hätte überhaupt keine Probleme. Wenn sie nicht abgezahlt sind, wäre die zu tragende Summe geringer. Und natürlich müßte jedes Vermögen um den Betrag einer Altersgrundrente reduziert werden. Sozusagen ein Vermögensfreibetrag der altersabhängig bei einigen hunderttausend Euro liegen muss. Mit durchschnittlich 25 Jahren Rentenzeit und 20.000,-€ Als Grundrente im Jahr hielte ich 500.000,-€ Freibetrag für angemessen. Erst oberhalb eines solchen Vermögens würde eine Vermögenssteuer greifen.

Warum sollte man ein Haus verkaufen, nur weil eine 30% Hypothek eingetragen wird, die durch sinkende Steuern problemlos abzuzahlen ist. Für einige Rentner könnte es hart werden. Die aktuelle Generation der Rentner hat die Schulden aber auch angehäuft. Allein schon der Gedanke, eine Immobile als Wertanlage zu sehen, widerspricht unserem Grundgesetz Artikel 14. Immobilenpreise fallen und steigen je nach Situation extrem. Gibt es Ausgleichssteuern für die z.B. hier in Hannover gut verdoppelten Immobilenpreise gegenüber dem Wert vor zehn Jahren? 

Natürlich gäbe es auch andere Möglicheiten, wie sie zurecht in den Raum werfen, um soziale Gerechtigkeit zu erhöhen, z.B. höhere Kindergelder. Ich möchte aber in der Summe viel weniger Verwaltung, Berechnung, Ausnahmen und Subventionen, sondern einen sinnvollen Sockel als Basis und ansonsten viel mehr Selbstverantwortung und Selbstverwirklichung.


----------



## wolflux (10. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*

Jedem Das was ihm gebührt.
Vieleicht hat derjenige keine Kinder.


----------



## nonsense (11. März 2018)

*AW: Bitcoin Millionär gründet Found und spendet ~$86 Millionen USD in Bitcoins*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Finde ich gut.
> Wenn jeder superreiche so denken würde....


Wenn jeder (super)reiche so denken würde wären wir in einer halbwegs ausgeglichenen Welt.
Angefangen von Essen sowie Dach über'm Kopf bis hin zum Strom müsste sich dann kaum einer mehr gedanken machen.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die meisten Superreichen glauben leider, dass sie das "verdient" haben. Zwischen Verdienen und Bekommen (von obszönen Summen) liegt jedoch ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff





Zum Thema
Einer der sehr seltenen Ausnahmen die man Positiv mit Mining in verbindung bringen kann.
Der Mann hat meinen Respekt


----------

